# Starter Bolt Torque



## Chezelle (Sep 8, 2002)

Hello,

What are torque specs for starter mounting bolts for 97 2wd manual trans truck? Can't find it in my Nissan Service Manual but I'm sure it's there.... somewhere.........

Thanks


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

29-36 ft./lbs.


----------



## wilburk (Dec 29, 2012)

I remember reading 26-30 ft/lbs when I replaced the starter on my '89 hardbody truck.


----------



## TheRepairMan (Jun 30, 2009)

Hmmm??? I've never used a torque wrench on a starter bolt. I guess it's a "feel" thing for me, but I've not had any problems with that. 

I used two different torque wrenches putting heads on today, though. So I do believe!

-R


----------

